# Hoping he torqued those down real good



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

Job: removing a section of bus duct that is being hit repeatedly by forklift operators driving with the mast raised. All affected circuits run up into conduits to raise ceiling to allow drivers to continue careless operation 

New section of bus duct was installed to allow relocation of the affected bus plugs. A length of 250kcm/4 was used as a jumper running to another adjacent section of bus duct. After hesitation from the journeyman I was under, we were instructed to run the two 250kcm/4 into a single bus plug to be terminated on the same plug fingers. Problem was, there was not room on the plug fingers to bolt the lugs down from the second cable. 

We ended up calling the overseeing foreman of the plant to get his directive. He instructed us to DRILL NEW HOLES in the plug fingers, without removing them. Mind you, the minimal space between the fingers would mean that the holes would have to be drilled out at well over a 45º angle. 'So that won't work,' we said, he said to do it anyway and left. What we ended up doing I'm sure was still out of code, as we removed the fiberglass spacer and used those free holes on the plug fingers to secure the lugs.

Anyone know, other than voiding the warranty on the equipment, what rules were broken here?


----------



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

redden said:


> 250kcm/4


MCM not kcm


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

redden said:


> MCM not kcm


same thing


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

110.3b


----------



## redden (Jul 6, 2016)

Noted. Avid pipe smoker?


----------

